

 Is this site hacked?  - easternmonk
http://javelinjs.com/

======
kaolinite
I doubt it. Facebook often describe their open-source projects in a jokey
manner, for example, from <http://phabricator.org/>:

 _Facebook engineers rave about Phabricator, describing it with glowing terms
like "okay" and "mandatory"._

------
isleyaardvark
Javelin's site has been like that for over a year now:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Vw_w5lu...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Vw_w5luWGw8J:geekyroom.com/2011/11/04/facebooks-
javelin-project-got-hacked/+&cd=7&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

Might I suggest _not_ linking directly to a site you think is hacked if you
can help it?

